# Excessive Biting



## WhosABear (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Hope everyone had happy holidays and a new year! Bear is now at 16 weeks and growing very quickly  She has been a wonderful puppy but we are starting to have some problems this past week. I know she is probably teething so I have been giving her lots of toys and dental/nyla bones to chew. She has begun biting me and I tell her "no" very sternly (which will usually stop her with anything). She is not listening and has been lunging at my face. She is also pulling on my pant legs when I take her out and I can't for the life of me get her off. She pulls and chews on her leash during the walk and refuses to go back inside. She hates being picked up now and will run whenever I try no matter how happy I am and even if I have a treat. I feel like we are going through the Terrible Two's. She starts puppy kindergarden on the 11th but I am going crazy until then. This behavior is all brand new and have not had any problems with her until now. Is this something I'm doing wrong? Any advice would help.

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah you need to get this sorted before she gets any bigger. for the lead biting, if its a nylon lead then hold it with both hands with space in between, encourage he to bite it when she dose pull it sharply to the side so she gets a small burning sensation on he tongue. kinda like if you were to halve a rope pulled through your hands. she should find it uncomfortable and not want to take the lead in her mouth. 

get her off the couch, let her up if she is going to be good and sit but not if she is going for your face. if she dose put her down make her go to a blanket or something in the corner of the room, don't let her sit at your feet unless she is behaving. 


the pants, put her lead on and walk round the house or do whatever it is that attracts her to bite them. She she dose tug on her lead, one really hard correction is better than lots of little ones. you may feel guilty but she needs to know this is not acceptable. 

she may just be a dog that doesn't want to be lifted, there is nothing wrong with that as long as you can pick her up for like the vets table or in an emergency. try ignoring her don't fuss over her as much, you might be babying her to much.


----------



## louise2302 (Jan 9, 2010)

*really want to get a cockapoo but need advice*

Hi
I really want to get a cockapoo i have done lots of research and think it would be the perfect companion for me. The stumbling blocks i have is that i am self employed and on average 2 days a week i go out to work about 7am and return about 5.30pm and apart from that i work from home. I am worried about leaving a dog alone all day. also about 3 times a year i go away for 2 weeks so the dog would have to go into kennels and i wonder whether this is fair. I am on my own and really would like a companion and i know the dog would have a wonderful home but i am also concerned that i give it the best home. How would the dog cope when i am out all day and is it wrong to put a dog in kennels for this length of time. although i must say the local kennels are great and love the dogs as their own. I want to look at every angle before i make the committment.
thanks
louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome. 

can i ask whsat it is you do, and how many hours a day you are out. do you have any family or friends who could pop in on the dog. 

i work at a kennal part time and we have dogs that come in every week either as day borders or to stay the full week and go home at the weekend, or they come in for the weekend every week and go home for the week, so its not uncommon. but it depends on if you can aford to do this, as you say you are self employed it might be exspensive.


----------

